# bearded dragons lip drooping. Help! plz



## Linkj93 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi im real new to the forum, and would like a little advice on my Beardie.

So i got 2 new bearded dragons saturday, and i noticed that the female dragon has a slight hanging lip, what i mean by it is that the lower lip isnt in line with the upper lip, its more hanging eather side, i was wondering if it was normal, shes from Belgium but i got her from essex.

i just Bathed her to hydrate her a bit,(She gave off a nasty smell, i think it was because its her first bath) but as i dryed her down a little, her lower lip was salivating, she is in the middle of her shedd but i dont think its that. 

And the last thing, is that shes burping, i heard that could be due to long rides away from her home, and she did come all the way from essex to surrey, thanks fo all of your help, i cant get pics uploaded but i can send em to your email.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

aw hun i know you only had them a few days but when you spend money on anything living its always best to have them into the vet for a check up, if your unsure if its normal or not get it checked out just in case hun, better to be sure. To upload pictures open an account with photobucket upload them there and then post them, all we can do is offer advice some may be able to to tell you whats wrong, even then you still may need vet intervention so rather than wait here for more replys i would just go straight to a vet.then post back as your experiance may help others and encourage them to go to a vet rather than to wait for a diagnosis on here, best of luck with your lil un i hope its nothing serious.


----------



## grim_reaper (Nov 9, 2010)

are/were the 2 beardies kept together in the same vivarium ? it's possible that she has been attacked by the other beardie, bearded dragons don't like company, they are solitary creatures and putting 2 together will usually end up in a fight.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome to RFUK.

It does not sound normal - no. It could be several things such as MBD or mouth rot. It could even be that she was nipped there by a clutch-mate as a baby. As lilworm says best to get it checked out by a herp vet, good luck with her


----------



## Linkj93 (Jan 10, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks guys, ill ring the vet in the morning and book an apointment, and thanks for the photobucket info lilworm, heres some pics, her tail was nipped when she was young and she was in a viv with a male, its not a big droop but she doesnt look like my other 2 beardies so thats why i am concerned.










here you can just about see it, do you think its just me being too attention to detail?




























i hope she just has big lips lol, will keep you informed.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

When you said hanging i thought MBD or mouth rot - to me, that looks perfectly fine. Helio's lips sometimes go like this when she does not shut her mouth propperly - my dog does it aswel, his upper lip kind of sticks to his gum and looks like the image below










I would say you have nothing to worry about - rub your finger along side her mouth and see if it kind of "pops" back so to speak.

Definately not MBD as MBD obviously affects the bones and this is just the skin that form his/her lips/

Below is a picture of a beardie with MBD of the jaw










Here is apic of Mouth Rot


----------



## Linkj93 (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks ..:: F1D0 ::.. i think it is that lip thin because, her bones are fine and jaw line is perfect, ill still take her to the vet and get her wormed with my other beardies, but yeah thanks for the replie, she eats her food and runs around, loves her greens too.


----------

